# HP 2509m setzt ab und zu aus



## Thorsten (23. April 2010)

Hi,

hab' mir gestern den HP 2509m erworben und bin auch bis dato sehr zufrieden. Eins gibt mir aber zu denken:
Ab und zu bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz nach Kalt-oder Neustart. Muss dann den Monitor kurz aus-und anschalten. Ansonsten läuft er auch, kann sogar das Spiel rFactor in hoher Auflösung spielen, aber wenn ich bei Google Earth surfe setzt er wieder mehrmals aus, aber nur für ca. 2-3 Sek...und das nervt! Irgendwie verträgt sich wohl nicht mein alter PC mit diesen Hightech-Monitor. Ist über DVI-Kabel angeschlossen und installierte noch nicht die Software-CD.
Also, zähle mal meine Hardware auf:

Platine: ASRock AGP 8x K7VT4A+ REV.101
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9600 Series
Prozessor: AMD Athlon (tm) XP 1800+
Betriebssystem: XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 2
RAM: 1 GB

Hat jemand Rat? Am Monitor kann's bestimmt nicht liegen, oder?

Danke!


----------

